# trolling motor mount for boston whaler



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

what would be a cheap affective trolling motor mount for the bow of my boston whaler.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's been done many times

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=bow+mount+trolling+motor+boston+whaler&aq=f&oq=trolling+motor+mount+13%27+whaler&aqi=&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=dMlfxuRvj0I

The nicest I've seen was a section of varnished mahogany,
through bolted to the gunnel, with the motor mounted to the mahogany.


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

im looking for a mount around 50$


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Cheap 'N UGLY LOL

But If You want somthing Nice Mango can build Somthing Custom ... Wont Be Cheap though ...

Dave


----------

